# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Du lịch Israel

## Golden Tours

*Du Lịch Khám Phá Vùng Đất Đượm Sữa và Mật Israel*
*CAESAREA – HAIFA – GALILEE – THUNG LŨNG JORDAN*
*- BIỂN CHẾT – JERUSALEM – TEL AVIV*


*7 ngày – 6 đêm

*Khi nhắc đến đất nước Israel, hầu như tất cả du khách đều nghĩ đến đất nước của những thánh tích trong Thánh Kinh, là cái nôi của ba trong số năm tôn giáo lớn nhất của Thế Giới: Do Thái giáo, Kitô giáo, Hồi giáo. Nhưng còn một điều thú vị mà không ít du khách phải ngỡ ngàng khi đặt chân đến miền đất này, đó chính là những cánh đồng nho, những vườn rau, nông trại chà là, trang trại sữa, nhà máy sản xuất dầu olive,...được trồng hầu hết trên sa mạc và núi đá nhờ một nền nông nghiệp xanh phát triển hàng đầu thế giới. Vì thế khi nhắc đến Israel, du khách sẽ nghĩ ngay đến vùng đất “sa mạc nở hoa”.

Hãy khám phá vùng đất đượm sữa và mật để tìm hiểu và trải nghiệm nền khoa học kỹ thuật về nông nghiệp tiên tiến như lời của tổng thống Israel Shimon Peres: “Hãy đến và thấy chính con người cũng có thể tạo nên vườn địa đàng”.



*NGÀY 01 : TP.HCM – TEL AVIV* 
Đoàn tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Tel Eviv, là thủ phủ và thành phố lớn nhất vùng phía bắc Israel. Ngủ đêm trên máy bay.



*NGÀY 02 : TEL AVIV - CAESAREA – HAIFA – BETHLEHEM - NAZARETH (Ăn trưa, tối)
*-   Đến sân bay Tel Aviv, HDV địa phương đón đoàn và bắt đầu hành trình dọc bờ biển Địa Trung Hải đi tham quan Caesarea – một thành phố biển nằm giữa Tel Aviv và Haifa, được Herod Đại Đế xây dựng vào thế kỷ 1 TCN và đặt theo tên người bảo trợ là hoàng đế La Mã Caesar Augustus.
•   *Ống dẫn nước Caesarea*: được vua Herod xây dựng, sau đó được người La Mã sửa chữa và mở rộng. Đường ống này dẫn nước hơn 10km từ nguồn nước suối dưới chân núi Carmel đến thành phố Caesarea.


-    Tiếp tục hướng về phía Bắc đi tham quan hải cảng Haifa – thành phố lớn nhất miền Bắc Israel được xây dựng trên sườn dốc núi Carmel. Đây là một trong những thành phố đẹp nhất Israel.
•    *Vườn treo Haifa và chiêm ngưỡng ngôi đền Bahai nổi tiếng*. Khu vườn xinh đẹp dạng bậc thang được xây dựng trên 19 tầng bậc nằm trên sườn núi Carmel thuộc quần thể ngôi đền Báb linh thiêng của đức tin Baháí. Quần thể công trình nghệ thuật này được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới năm 2008.





Vườn treo Haifa





Ngôi đền Bahai•    *Tham quan và nếm thử rượu tại một xưởng rượu địa phương*.
-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Xe đưa đoàn di chuyển đến Bethlehem xứ Galilee (Beit Lehem HaGlilit) – một thị trấn đẹp như tranh vẽ thuộc Galilee nằm về phía đông bắc Tivon, phía tây bắc thung lũng Jezreel. Tham quan:
•    *Trang trại gia vị và thảo mộc (Spicy Way Herb & Spice Farm),* tự do mua sắm các loại gia vị và thảo mộc đa dạng tại đây.
-    Về Nazareth nhận phòng khách sạn, ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 03 : NAZARETH - THAM QUAN GALILEE (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi tham quan:
•    *Nông trang tập thể (kibbutz) trong khu vực*. Tìm hiểu đời sống định cư tập thể kiểu “kibbutz”, ngắm các cánh đồng trồng bơ, cây cọ cũng như tham quan nhà máy đóng gói tại đây.


-    Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan các thánh tích quanh biển hồ Galilee:
•    *Capernaum* – một làng chài cổ trên bờ biển phía Bắc của biển hồ Galilee, cách đây gần 2000 năm khi Chúa Giê-su gặp những tông đồ đầu tiên: Phêrô, Anrê, Giacôbê và Gioan. Ghé thăm tàn tích của giáo đường Do Thái cổ tại đây.


•   *Núi Bát Phúc (Mt. Of Beatitudes)* – ngọn đồi ở phía bắc Israel, nơi Chúa Giêsu có loạt Bài giảng trên núi mà trọng tâm là bài Tám mối phúc thật.


-    Di chuyển đến Katzrin – một khu định cư của Israel và Hội đồng địa phương ở cao nguyên Golan, được mệnh danh là “thủ đô của Golan”. Tham quan:
•    *Nhà máy sản xuất dầu olive*, nghe giải thích về quy trình sản xuất dầu olive cũng như quá trình phát triển của cả quy trình từ các công cụ thô sơ cổ xưa đến máy móc hiện đại. Tự do mua sắm dầu olive tại cửa hàng địa phương.
•    *Du thuyền trên Biển hồ Galilee* (còn được gọi là hồ Kinneret) – hồ nước ngọt lớn nhất Israel, cũng là hồ thấp thứ nhì trên Trái Đất (sau Biển Chết, 1 biển hồ nước mặn). Đây là địa điểm nổi tiếng gắn liền với các hoạt động giảng đạo của Chúa Giêsu.


-    Về khách sạn ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi. 


*NGÀY 04 : THUNG LŨNG JORDAN – BIỂN CHẾT (Ăn ba bữa)
*-     Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách đến thung lũng Jordan, tham quan:
•     *Nông trang tập thể (kibbutz)* và tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất các sản phẩm từ sữa.
-     Di chuyển xuống lưu vực Biển Chết, tiếp tục tham quan:
•     *Nông trại trồng chà là* và nghe chia sẻ kinh nghiệm từ những nông dân tiên phong trồng chà là
 •     *Trang trại bò sữa
*•     *Biển Chết* – hồ nước mặn nằm giữa Israel bên phía tây, Jordan bên phía đông. Biển Chết nằm thấp hơn mực nước biển 420m. Quý khách có cơ hội thả bồng bềnh trên dòng nước đầy chất khoáng rất tốt trị các bệnh ngoài da, viêm khớp và phục hồi sức khỏe.


-    Sau bữa trưa tại nhà hàng, di chuyển đến Jerusalem – thánh địa chung của cả ba tôn giáo lớn: Hồi giáo, Thiên chúa giáo và đạo Do Thái. Đây là một trong những nơi có tầm quan trọng bậc nhất trên thế giới. Tham quan:
•    *Núi Scopus và ngắm toàn cảnh Jerusalem từ trên đỉnh núi*


•   *Núi cây Dầu (Mount of Olives)* – ở khu vực phía Đông tiếp giáp thành cổ Jerusalem. Ngọn núi vừa là trung tâm truyền thống Do Thái với nghĩa trang của người Do Thái cổ nhất thế giới, vừa là thánh địa của Thiên chúa giáo gắn liền với các sự kiện quan trọng trong cuộc đời Chúa Giêsu.


•    *Thung lũng Kidron* – một trong những địa điểm thiêng liêng nhất Jerusalem do vị trí đặc biệt nằm giữa núi Đền và núi Cây Dầu


•   *Vườn Gethsemane*


-    Về khách sạn nhận phòng, ăn tối. Qua đêm tại Jerusalem.


*NGÀY 05 : JERUSALEM (Ăn ba bữa)
*-     Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, Đoàn khởi hành tham quan:
•    *Tổ chức nghiên cứu nông nghiệp (ARO):* đây là bộ phận nghiên cứu thuộc Bộ nông nghiệp và phát triển nông thôn, chịu trách nhiệm hầu hết các cuộc nghiên cứu nông nghiệp được tiến hành ở Israel. Mục đích nghiên cứu để cải thiện hệ thống sản xuất nông nghiệp hiện có và giới thiệu các sản phẩm, quy trình và thiết bị mới nhằm đảm bảo cho nền tảng nông nghiệp tương lai của Israel. Các lĩnh vực nghiên cứu bao gồm: thực vật học, động vật học, bảo vệ rừng, đất, nước, môi trường học, kỹ sư nông nghiệp, sau thu hoạch và khoa học thực phẩm.
-     Ăn trưa, trở về thành cổ Jerusalem qua cổng Zion (còn được gọi là cổng Thiên đường) và tham quan:
•    *Quảng trường Do Thái*


•   *Bức tường Than Khóc* – một trong những thánh địa cổ nhất và là một trong những địa điểm cầu nguyện thiêng liêng nhất của đạo Do Thái.




•    *Các khu chợ đầy màu sắc của Jerusalem
*-    Dùng bữa tối tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 06: JERUSALEM – TEL AVIV - VIỆT NAM (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm:
•   *Công ty thủy lợi Naan Dan Jain* – tham quan nhà máy, nghe giới thiệu về những phát minh mới nhất trong ngành công nghiệp thủy lợi bao gồm: các đường tưới nhỏ giọt, hệ thống tưới, bộ lọc nước và các phụ kiện khác.
-   Di chuyển đến Tel Aviv – “thành phố không bao giờ ngủ”, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp vừa cổ kính vừa hiện đại với:
•   *Hải cảng Jaffa – Jaffa* đã từng là một trong những thành phố cảng cổ nhất thế giới, sau đó sáp nhập với Tel Aviv vào năm 1950. Ngắm toàn cảnh hải cảng và Địa Trung Hải tuyệt đẹp.
•    *Tản bộ qua quảng trường Kedumim*, nơi có rất nhiều nghệ sĩ sinh sống và các phòng triển lãm tranh đa dạng.
•    *Nhâm nhi café và ngắm dòng người qua lại tại một quán café trong thành phố*, hoặc tự do khám phá khung cảnh “Thành phố Trắng” được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới này.
-    Sau khi dùng bữa tối, xe đưa đoàn ra phi trường quốc tế đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 07 : VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Chia tay và chào tạm biệt.


*Giá tour:*
*37.500.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 10.400.000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không) = 47.900.000 VNĐ/khách*
*Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên*

*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay quốc tế khứ hồi: SGN – TLV – SGN
-    Phí an ninh, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 10.400.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
-    Visa nhập cảnh Israel.
-    Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp cho khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-    Ăn uống tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị trên 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN).
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, các chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại,…
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 4.600.000 VNĐ/khách/ 04 đêm khách sạn.
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (126.000 VNĐ/ người/ ngày).
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).


*Ghi chú:*
-    Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.
-    Nếu đoàn 10 – 14 khách, phụ thu: 4.000.000 VNĐ/khách


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*





*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Đi Vui Vẻ*

----------

